

RTZ: Circuit Debug - proee
http://www.eeweb.com/rtz/circuit-debug

======
proee
When engineers debug circuits, especially sensitive analog ones, they can
sometime lose their minds tracking down a problem.

In fact, when I worked on debugging a circuit that was suppose to measure
currents of less than 1pA (10^-12), the setup was so sensitive that the
circuit would change it's output if someone walked within 5 feet of the setup.

Everyone take two steps back!

